

The Difference Between a Programmer, a Hacker, and a Developer - danielrm26
http://danielmiessler.com/study/programmer_hacker_developer/

======
ColinWright
The diagram is completely different from what the text says. Specifically, the
text says:

    
    
       "People can be any combination of these."
    

And yet the Euler diagram[0] shows no intersection between "Hackers" and
"Developers", and it's claimed that all "Hackers" and "Developers" must also
be "Programmers."

    
    
        When code and comments disagree,
            both are probably wrong. 
            -- Norm Schryer[1]
    

In short, while there may be elements of truth, I think the whole article is
ill-thought through.

[0] It's not a Venn diagram, because not all intersections are present:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euler_diagram](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euler_diagram)

[1]
[http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Norm_Schryer](http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Norm_Schryer)

~~~
danielrm26
Good points.

The main point (which I think was still conveyed) was to show that hackers and
developers were programmers, but not necessarily the same.

~~~
ColinWright
Then you need at least to have some overlap between the "hackers" and
"developers" areas. And there are hackers who aren't programmers. And there
are developers who aren't programmers.

And are the programmers who are neither hackers nor developers?

Or perhaps you are only considering the world of programmers. It's really not
clear.

I say all this as a mathematician who occasionally hacks, occasionally takes
on the role of "developer," and while I believe that there is space for an
article that makes the differences and commonalities clear, I don't think this
is it. It feels like you have truth to convey, but this article doesn't do it.

